

Angry comments about the TSA's body scanners - jdp23
http://www.motherjones.com/mojo/2013/05/14-angriest-comments-public-input-airport-body-scanners

======
jdp23
You can submit your own comments (angry or otherwise) at
<http://www.regulations.gov/#!docketDetail;D=TSA-2013-0004>

